
The Nest generation of our store - shawndumas
https://nest.com/blog/2016/06/22/the-nest-generation-of-our-store/
======
heavymark
After years of not launching new products that they have been working on such
as an out door camera, security system and more, it seems under the reign of
the ceo, they are going to come at it from a different direction of focusing
on their core products and be more of a gateway to other products like Wink.

Seems more and more less likely they will ever support Homekit, so most likely
all apple customers were slowly continue to move from the beautiful nest
products. Really too bad that Nest is continuing to try to be a hub for all
products rather than being just a product, even when Apple is clearly going to
take over that space, as well as Google. Pretty bad that even Google didn't
think their Nest should be the center of the home and instead building their
own.

